# New Female Betta Pics



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I got 3 new female bettas a few days ago, 2 of which I'm positive are crown tails and one I'm not sure because of all the fin damage but the shape of her remaining fins makes me lean towards delta or HM.

I'll post some pictures and I'd love your comments, thoughts and opinions on them. We love them all and my son has been fighting with me over names for them since the moment we got in the car at the LFS. He wants to call the 2 in his tank bluey and bruce(which he pronounces 'Blue-ce' coz he can't say r's after b's yet) but I changed them to 'Cleo' and 'Lexa' and he "let" me name the one he considers to be mine. I named her 'Shirotenchi' (thanks to Kageshi17's japanese list of words) meaning white angel.

Well with no further ado here's a picture of Shirotenchi to start with. I'll take some of the other 2 tomorrow and post them when I can.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

The following pictures are of Lexa (blue one) and Cleo(white,red and yellow one).
Cleo and Shirotenchi look very simular, the only way to tell them apart is their tail colour under light. Shirotenchi has bluey purple highlights and Cleo has yellowy green ones.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

they look like normal pet store females. They do not have enough branching in the caudals to be HM. If you were to breed them I think you would get VT and maybe the start of some Delta "type"


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My LFS told me they just order 30 mixed females in and don't know weather they are crowntails or not. I had a look in the tank and they were the only ones that I could see that have even minimal ray extension, but it was hard to tell becuase they all fight on the way to the shop and have ALOT of fin damage. Not to mention the fact that they were in a tank up above eye level. I'm going back there to buy some frozen daphinia for my fry on friday and hopefully they'll have another shipment come in with at least 1 crowntail in there and I'll buy her!

Wish me luck. If not there's another LFS just a little further drive from the one I normally go to and I know for a fact that they order in CT females especially. I haven't bothered to go there so far because I can't afford the fuel, and the bus would take to long to bring me home with and she'd suffocate!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

a Betta in a bag can last for a very long time. I've had one live for 3 weeks in a bag wihout any problem other then being skinny so the bus is an option to get to the other LFS.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) said:


> a Betta in a bag can last for a very long time. I've had one live for 3 weeks in a bag wihout any problem other then being skinny so the bus is an option to get to the other LFS.
> 
> 
> RC


Well that's handy to know. They obviously don't breath that much air at a time! I'll deffinitly pop up to the LFS on the bus then (after making sure they have a CT betta and have them put it aside for me). Will post pictures when I get her. 

Only dilema now is where to put her lol. I have 118 fish here at the moment in a 2 bedroom apartment! Spose 2 of the other females can hang out in the community tank. Pleanty of plant cover and places to hide from each other.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

make sure when they pack the Betta that the bag is 1 part water and 2 parts air. If the betta is packed in a full bag of water it will drown.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Alrighty, I will. The bus trip is only about 30 mins (45mins, in traffic) and I plan to get her on the way home after I've done my other shopping so I think she will be fine. If I see her acting a lil strange I'll open the bag and let some more air in then reseal it.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are really pretty. I have never seen a black (or was it dark blue) beta before. They look really healthy.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah that female is dark blue. The female that is the mother of my spawns is actually darker than that...she's more black. I've attached some pictures for you.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

the fish look very nice, I have never been a fan of clown puke though (refering to the gravel)  but that's completely personal preference


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't know much about bettas but in my opinion I think they are very pretty little ladies.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks. I think they are too  I actually only have that dark blue one and the black one left now. I gave the creamy coloured ones away. Oh and I have a steel blue/purpley female Crowntail that is in with my Crowntail male at the moment. Just waiting to see if they decide to spawn. Though I don't have high hopes, coz if they do this will be the 3rd time in 2 weeks!


----------

